# New Ego Select Cut XP LM2150SP/LM2156SP



## the_goodz (Mar 1, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with the new Ego select cut XP? Seems to have just came out recently with the only change being its a lot more powerful and a bigger battery (10 amp hour). This seems like it would fix a lot of the issues I see where people are having issues with suction. Also the high lift blade comes standard on it as well it looks like. Wondering if its worth the extra $100.

https://egopowerplus.com/21-inch-self-propelled-mower-select-cut-xp-lm2156sp/


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I had an Ego but switch recently to a Honda HRX. Much more power. If you grass blades are light and mowed frequently then the new Ego is probably very nice. One more thing, the Ego blades have traditionally been very soft metal requiring very frequent blade sharpening.


----------

